# Computer turns on, but monitor shows nothing and mobo doesn't beep.



## emoman69 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

Last night I got on my comp and it loaded just fine. After about 20 minutes of use it turned off. I've had random restarts before, but it just shut off, so I turned it back on and here I am now... 

The cd rom lights came on, all the fans in the computer spin (as well as the graphics card fan), and the mobo power light turns on. The monitor shows nothing at all (no load screen, no bios, nothing), the mobo does not beep, the restart button does not work, and when I power down the system and press any key on the keyboard the system will power back up (but once again, not load at all).

I've tried switching the ram in every possible slot combination, but I'm just stuck now...

Computer specs:
CPU - Intel Pentium D 915 or 920 (same specs, but one has VT, Virtualization Technology, and one does not)
Mobo - Asus P5ND2-SLI
PSU - Turbolink LC-A420ATX
GPU - XFX GeForce 6800GS 256MB (just one, not SLI)
RAM - 2 sticks of Corsair VS512MB533D2

If any more info is needed please let me know.

Thanks,
Randall


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome
try a better psu


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

First off to ensure that your MOBO is beeping unplug your RAM and see if it beeps if it beeps thats a good thing means your CPU is still alive. 

If it doesn't beep make sure your speaker is plugged in, next I would try different video card, maybe yours got burnt out. Then if that doesn't fix it I want to relate the problem to the MOBO. At the end trying a new PSU Could be helpful although I would think that a 420 would be powerful enough to run that system. 

Can we get how long that PSU has been in there?

This is my random guess

Your random reboots have nothing to do with your display going out.

I think they will be related to your RAM or PSU (PSU in my eyes seems more likely in this instance)

Your video issue I believe would be caused by your GPU or MOBO, I have seen MOBOs north bridges just die on us, if your PC beeps when you remove the ram could also try to remove your GPU and see if it beeps (lalthough if it doesn't, maybe your MOBO simply doesn't have a beep for that) however that could also mean your MOBO isn't looking for your GPU implying that your MOBO is dead.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with speedster. All the described "symptoms" - restarts, shut downs, no video points towards a dying/dead PSU.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, the restarts, and shut downs do point to a faulty PSU, and had his fans not started to spin and everything boot up without video i would venture a wild guess and say that it is indeed true his PSU is dead.

HOWEVER it did turn fans and stuff and the computer does boot, although be it without video. 

Which leads me to believe that it may be a combo of both bad MOBO or GPU to explain the no video, and bad PSU or RAM to explain the random reboots and shutdowns.


----------



## emoman69 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the speedy replies!

I tried booting the comp without the RAM and the mobo speaker did NOT beep. I checked to make sure it was plugged in, and it was. As far as the PSU, yes everything is turning on, just the video isn't appearing, nor is the mobo making any of the usual starting up beeps.

So, going off what I've read here, wouldn't that point to a faulty CPU, or more likely a faulty mobo? I'm just trying to rule out certain parts, such as the PSU and RAM. The comp is getting power and hot air is not being pulled into the PSU, so it shouldn't be underperforming as not to power all aspects of the machine (at least thats my reasoning). 

Nik, the PSU has been in the machine since it was built -- about 2.5 years ago.

Also, to add to what I'm thinking, since the mobo did not beep when I took out the RAM, wouldn't that only point to my mobo/CPU since the PSU is powering (seemingly) everything?

Let me know your opinions!

Regards,
Randall


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's impossible to give you an exact answer.

To troubleshoot:
Borrow and try another PSU.
Reseat the video card and the RAM stick(s).
Remove all dust inside the computer case with canned air.
Clear CMOS.

If none of that helps - try another video card.


----------

